# Tortoise Identification



## EthanPaggi (May 10, 2016)

I am new to this forum andI have recently adopted a tortoise and I am trying to figure out what type he is. I have some ideas but I want to see what you guys think.

Thanks
Ethan


----------



## Yvonne G (May 10, 2016)

Hi Ethan, and welcome to the Forum!

It is a desert tortoise - Gopherus agassizii.


----------



## Gillian M (May 11, 2016)

Yvonne G said:


> Hi Ethan, and welcome to the Forum!
> 
> It is a desert tortoise - Gopherus agassizii.


Hi Yvonne. Isn't the tort's shell pyramided?


----------



## SarahChelonoidis (May 11, 2016)

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Yvonne. Isn't the tort's shell pyramided?



Yes it is. But not in a problematic way.


----------



## Gillian M (May 11, 2016)

SarahChelonoidis said:


> Yes it is. But not in a problematic way.


Thanks your answer.


----------



## bouaboua (May 11, 2016)

Nice looking fella.


----------



## EthanPaggi (May 11, 2016)

Thanks!


----------



## Momof4 (May 30, 2016)

Just checking in to see how your new guy was doing?


----------

